# Name that duck



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Lets see if we can get this forum further turned out of the nosedive it started in today and provide something positive for the people that come to visit/learn.

Ill post a pic of a duck, then the first person to correctly ID it posts another pic of a differing species & gender. (a similar type thread was created last season and it really seemed to do some good so...)

I know its a meatball pitch for most of you but...










If you find youreself knowing the species, but w/o a way to post your selection, shoot me a pm and ill post it for you while giving you credit for the positive ID of the previous species pictured.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Is that a Goldeneye?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

drake common golden eye.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Common GE, sometimes confused with the Barrows.

This is a Barrows, see the difference?









Youre up D


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Longgun said:


> Common GE, sometimes confused with the Barrows.
> 
> This is a Barrows, see the difference?
> 
> ...


it the tear drop below eye.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Oh c'mon D, you're making it too easy. I'll let someone else take this one.


----------



## Hunter_17 (Mar 15, 2008)

Drake ruddy


----------



## Hunter_17 (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

LostLouisianian said:


> Oh c'mon D, you're making it too easy. I'll let someone else take this one.


i know. I was going to post the one he did.


----------



## spooner (Sep 25, 2007)




----------



## Billcollector (Oct 31, 2007)

Crested duck


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Hunter_17 said:


> View attachment 23290


Mandarin


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Never seen one of these here. 
View attachment 23298


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Fulvous tree duck


----------



## Sawbillslayer (Oct 24, 2013)

Fowlmouth said:


> Never seen one of these here.
> View attachment 23298


I think that is a Whistling duck


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Fulvous Tree Duck, but I think they are referred to as a whistling duck as well.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Yep totally correct


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 31, 2007)

How about this one


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

goofy looking eider?


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

something about those rings around his eyes.... hmmmm ;-)


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

spectacled eider?


----------



## Josh Noble (Jul 29, 2008)

I want to play!!
(besides I'm trying to catch fowl's posting total...lol)

Bucket list!!


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 31, 2007)

Cant fool you


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 31, 2007)

Josh Noble said:


> I want to play!!
> (besides I'm trying to catch fowl's posting total...lol)
> 
> Bucket list!!


Falcated duck


----------



## Josh Noble (Jul 29, 2008)

Billcollector said:


> Cant fool you


The prettier mate!!


----------



## Josh Noble (Jul 29, 2008)

Billcollector said:


> Falcated teal


Saw 3 of them at salt air last week!! 8)


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 31, 2007)

Next to the unicorn, and bigfoot??


----------



## Josh Noble (Jul 29, 2008)

Like this?


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

Josh Noble said:


> Like this?


Bwahahaha!! Where can I get a unicorn tag?


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 31, 2007)

i meant did you see the falcated duck next to the creatures you referenced earlier today.


----------



## Josh Noble (Jul 29, 2008)

Billcollector said:


> i meant did you see the falcated duck next to the creatures you referenced earlier today.


Well duh...It was also with Pink Floyd!


----------



## Redman82 (Apr 12, 2012)

I must be a noob at duck hunting. Only been doing it for 5 years and never have seen most of the ducks you guys are posting here in Utah. I need to get out more. Are most of these found down south?? I am not trying to pry to find ones secret hole I just think these ducks must be rare. They are very pretty.


----------



## duckslug (Nov 6, 2012)

Drake Mandarin........Beautiful


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Josh Noble said:


> Well duh...It was also with Pink Floyd!


Dang! I miss seeing that old pink flamingo. Watched him for years on the GSL. Once in a while some smart a$$ will put out some of those plastic ones, just not the same though.


----------



## dixieboy (Jul 26, 2013)

http://www.moon-shin.com/files/gimgs/32_duck.jpg

Bet no one can get this one


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

dixieboy said:


> http://www.moon-shin.com/files/gimgs/32_duck.jpg
> 
> Bet no one can get this one


I seen one of them the other day at FB, it's a left handed, black headed moron. I think it was even driving an airboat of all things.:grin:


----------



## horn hunter (Oct 30, 2013)

Jeff Bringhurst said:


> Bwahahaha!! Where can I get a unicorn tag?


Same place you buy a GS deer tag, the lovely DWR. I think your odds are better with filling the unicorn tag, with the way the animals are bring managed... Different topic tho.

Has was saltair josh? Any birds?


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

I want to play.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Hey dubob, is that a Black Duck, we used to call them black mallards but its been 40+ years since I seen one.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Black duck hen to be exact. Very rare in Utah.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Redman82 said:


> I must be a noob at duck hunting. Only been doing it for 5 years and never have seen most of the ducks you guys are posting here in Utah. I need to get out more. Are most of these found down south?? I am not trying to pry to find ones secret hole I just think these ducks must be rare. They are very pretty.


Some can be found around here but not all of them. What has been going on is nothing more than a little waterfowl ID ... :fencing:between friends.

Here's one i see/hear being miss ID'd quite often around here:









and for the ID-OCD types:


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 31, 2007)

Ruddy shelduck


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

dang... ummm

how bout this?


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

clearly that is a badger/teal/sage grouse hybrid.


----------



## Dave B (Oct 1, 2007)

Masked duck


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Dave B said:


> Masked duck


Masked duck _hen :mrgreen:_


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

hmm, yeap... The species is good enough.

How bout this?


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

or this?


----------



## Fin-S-Fish (Nov 5, 2007)

Pygmy Goose.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)




----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

That's my boss


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Fin-S-Fish said:


> Pygmy Goose.


;-) well, that curveball went the "yard". what about the other?


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

LostLouisianian said:


> That's my boss












mine... lol


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

The illegitimate offspring of a woodduck and a king eider?

--but seriously, I think that this thread is pretty awesome. Thanks!


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

@ Johnnycake...



Longgun said:


> or this?


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

I cry uncle, after searching the backlogs of google for an irresponsible amount of time I must admit a need for help! Give me a continent perhaps?


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

That google thang says it be a Green Pygmy Goose from the land down under and nearby parts.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

This one is a dead giveaway....


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Riddle me this:


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

johnnycake said:


> Riddle me this:


That thar is what we call pre-pubescent gumbo


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Cool thread. Oh and that unicorn back on page 2 or somewhere is WAY too sexy to shoot:mrgreen:


----------



## Fin-S-Fish (Nov 5, 2007)

Longgun said:


> ;-) well, that curveball went the "yard". what about the other?


You still got me on that white cheeked widgeon like thing hahaha. Pretty good curveball for sure. haha


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Ok, NOBODY will guess this one.


----------



## Fin-S-Fish (Nov 5, 2007)

outdoorser said:


> Ok, NOBODY will guess this one.


Shoveler LOL&#8230;..-O,-


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

outdoorser said:


> Ok, NOBODY will guess this one.


 Coot


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Brown breasted puddle pooper


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Marsh Pimp...


----------



## duckkillerclyde (Mar 26, 2012)

dkhntrdstn said:


> it the tear drop below eye.


But more importantly the speculum as immature and hen BGE do not have the distinctive patch.


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

Ran into this pic

Any idea??


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 31, 2007)

Whitewing scoter


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

Billcollector said:


> Whitewing scoter


Nope.... Close...

This is a white wing.


----------



## avidhntr3 (Sep 26, 2007)

I'll take a stab at _Melanitta fusca_, the velvet scoter.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

SWINGnaMISS! BC goes down on the breaking ball.  ;-)


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

avidhntr3 said:


> I'll take a stab at _Melanitta fusca_, the velvet scoter.


you got it!!!!!

long gun.... WTF???????


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

ok, seriously...


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

stuckduck said:


> you got it!!!!!
> 
> long gun.... WTF???????


i know right! I think its cool "as the other side of the pillow". (to paraphrase goob)

My creative/hackaxidermist wheels are turning now... _me need's a few coots_. (insert MAD-scientist smiley dude here) :mrgreen:


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Being a newer member to the waterfowl community, I enjoy this thread. Helping me with identification. 

I guess I can print it as a fun field guide!


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Picked up these for the grandson that's going to be born in March. He's already been on his first duck hunt and didn't even know it. :grin:


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Congrats LL!

One of my grandsons first tub toys was/is a Greenwing Teal decoy. He's getting the nerf "_shooter-somethingerother"_ to schwack it with (and to help drive his momma batcheet crazy;-)) this year. (he's two)


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Longgun said:


> Congrats LL!
> 
> One of my grandsons first tub toys was/is a Greenwing Teal decoy. He's getting the nerf "_shooter-somethingerother"_ to schwack it with (and to help drive his momma batcheet crazy;-)) this year. (he's two)


Oh this little tyke is going to have a water gun to shoot his ducks in the tub by the time he's 6 months old. Already told daughter that and she's cool with it. Until he shoots her I presume...LOL


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice! Get her one too... waterfight! :mrgreen:


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

ok, back on track... ;-)



Longgun said:


> ok, seriously...


anyone?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

It's a drake White-winged Scoter.

A few are seen every spring and fall. We get them over here in Wyoming too.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> It's a drake White-winged Scoter.
> 
> A few are seen every spring and fall. We get them over here in Wyoming too.


wtf how'd i get on this page?


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

^^ hmm, this maybe?










ive had the same happen to me a few weeks ago. i had noticed my signature was different than that of what it should be. logged out, back in, and it was back to normal.


----------

